# She caught a chipmunk and then ate it!



## CAROLINA MOM

Most likely she will pass it without any problems, she may have some loose stools though. 
If she gets sick or has diarrhea, call your Vet.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

She'll probably be fine. She might have some loose stools. If she starts having a lot of diarrhea, or vomiting, I would take her to the vet for x-rays to make sure she doesn't have an obstruction. 

My boyfriend's lets his pharaoh hounds hunt and they eat birds all the time (like big ones) and they do just fine. Its totally gross.


----------



## jennretz

I would watch for parasites though. My Mom's GSD ate a bunny and ended up with tapeworms.


----------



## nolefan

The joys of dog ownership


----------



## jazz

Good dog. My last Golden and Springer used to get rabbits and eat the heads off them. Only side effect were really bad bunny farts


----------



## hotel4dogs

In about 3 weeks start looking for evidence of tapeworm, you will see "grains of rice" in the fecal material, or even on her around her butt. Otherwise, she'll be just fine!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

LOL....I am sure she will be fine. This is what dogs would do in the wild. 

My Springer years ago caught a bird in mid low flight and swallowed it when I asked her to drop it...I was panic stricken and called the vet. He just laughed at me and told me the above. Do watch for any signs of GI distress, however I am sure all will be good.


----------



## Ivyacres

The chipmunks are very active at our place. Honey does love to give chase but she seldom drops her tennis ball so the little chippers always escape. Yippee!


----------



## mhampton

Thanks everyone for your words of wisdom. I will watch her stools. So far so good.


----------



## Prism Goldens

My Bikini is a master squirrel catcher-
I think of squirrels as large rats and they gross me totally out. 
She eats them whole. 

I probably don't need to say she gets dewormed more than anyone else at my house....
it's part of my 'morning after' routine when I see that she's eaten one. Again.


----------



## mhampton

wow! that would gross me out too. Not to be graphic but want to understand... does it come out whole?


----------



## Prism Goldens

Nope- all I can recognize as formerly living is the fur.


----------

